# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Χαλκίδας here i come.

## Awhite

Θα ήθελα να πώ ενα γεια στους φίλους χαλκιδέους, που ασχολούνται με το θέμα. Επίσης να σας πώ οτι μένω στην Χρ. Καψάλη, στον λεγόμενο καράμπαμπα. Έχω ενα AP της D-Link, και είμαι απο πολύ καιρό ψημένος για ένα wide area Ασυρματο δίκτυο! το λεγόμενο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Χαλκίδας.  :: 
Πριν λίγες μέρες που απόκτησα το Sony PSP (το αγαπημένο μου..) και έκανα σκαν μέσα στην χαλκίδα...κοντά στον ΟΤΕ..εντόπισα ενα HalkidaWireless AP :S Απο τότε ξαναμπήκε η ιδέα στο μυαλό μου...και τώρα σας βρήκα! 
Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα και να γίνει μεγάλο το ασύρματο δίκτυο.(πάντα χωρίς θόρυβο και μόλυνση!) Ίσως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω. Που μπορώ να σας βρώ να μιλήσουμε; μήπως αλλη μια συνάντηση;

Τα λέμε.


ΙΚ

----------


## Crazyio

> Θα ήθελα να πώ ενα γεια στους φίλους χαλκιδέους, που ασχολούνται με το θέμα. Επίσης να σας πώ οτι μένω στην Χρ. Καψάλη, στον λεγόμενο καράμπαμπα. Έχω ενα AP της D-Link, και είμαι απο πολύ καιρό ψημένος για ένα wide area Ασυρματο δίκτυο! το λεγόμενο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Χαλκίδας. 
> Πριν λίγες μέρες που απόκτησα το Sony PSP (το αγαπημένο μου..) και έκανα σκαν μέσα στην χαλκίδα...κοντά στον ΟΤΕ..εντόπισα ενα HalkidaWireless AP :S Απο τότε ξαναμπήκε η ιδέα στο μυαλό μου...και τώρα σας βρήκα! 
> Ευχομαι να πάνε όλα καλα και να γίνει μεγάλο το ασύρματο δίκτυο.(πάντα χωρίς θόρυβο και μόλυνση!) Ίσως μπορέσω να βοηθήσω. Που μπορώ να σας βρώ να μιλήσουμε; μήπως αλλη μια συνάντηση;
> 
> Τα λέμε.
> 
> 
> ΙΚ



Το *Halkidawireless* είναι το SSID που παίζει στην Χαλκίδα...άρα βρίκες το σωστό. Απο Καράμπαμπα που αναφέρεις ΛΟΓΙΚΑ βλέπεις την OMNI αφού και άλλος είναι πάνω μας απο Καράμπαμπα.
Και επειδή τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια κ επειδή δυστυχώς αυτό το διάστημα τρέχω σαν παλαβός επικοινώνησε αν θέλεις με PM με : Rosered, invaider, Tzo ..... θα σε κατατοπίσουν και ίσως έχουν χρόνο να βρεθείτε ... και αν γίνει αυτό πιθανόν να είμαι Free να τα πούμε και εμείς απο κοντά ..

Φιλικά
Ιωσάς

----------


## Awhite

OK θα περιμένω και τα άλλα παιδιά να δούν το πόστ μου, και θα επικοινωνήσουμε, δεν χρησιμοποιείτε κανα messenger η κανα chat client? irc ίσως; Δυστηχώς και εγώ εώς τις 29-30 του μηνός καίγομαι..δεν προλαβαίνω, αλλα κάποια θέματα μπορώ να τα χειριστώ.  ::

----------


## peros550

Με λένε Γιάννη. Μένω στην οδό Σάμου χαμηλά (παράλληλη στην Αρεθούσης). Έχω ένα AP της Linksys. Θέλω να μπω και γω στην ασύρματη κοινότητα της Χαλκίδας. έχω στείλει email μέσω της nodedb αλλά δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση. Όποιος δει αυτό το μήνυμα ας μου στείλει pm. 

Φιλικά

----------

